# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Sa eshte numri i protestanteve nder shqiptare??

## Cappuccino

Ka dikush informata per numrin e protestanteve nder shqiptare, numrin e kishave protestante dhe lokacionet se ku ndodhen ato??

Paraprakisht ju falenderoj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cappuccino

> Ka dikush informata per numrin e protestanteve nder shqiptare, numrin e kishave protestante dhe lokacionet se ku ndodhen ato??
> 
> Paraprakisht ju falenderoj



 :sarkastik:   :i qetë:   :sarkastik:

----------


## ABIGAIL

Cappucino. 
Jemi ne kerkim e siper bej pak durim :Globi:   :konfuz:   :buzeqeshje:  

Abigail.

----------


## dodoni

Ne Prishtine jane kater kisha protestane deri qetash. Nje eshte Bashkesia e Popullit te Zotit, nje tjeter eshte Shpresa e re, e tjerat nuk i mbaj mend tash.

----------


## Cappuccino

> Cappucino. 
> Jemi ne kerkim e siper bej pak durim: 
> 
> Abigail.



Dhe s'gjete asgje....?  :sarkastik:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## NoName

Cappuccino,

per informacione te sakta mbi protestantet ne kosove,
duhet te kontaktosh me pergjegjesin e tyre pastori Artur Krasniqi..

ps. nese ke deshire te komunikosh me te, atehere me kontakto ne privat.. 


me respekt,
*NoName*

----------


## Cappuccino

*A ka protestant ketu ne forum?* :Lulja3:

----------


## ABIGAIL

> *A ka protestant ketu ne forum?*


 Ha ha ha..............po si ska, ca jane te dukshem e ca te padukshem, ca jane te gatshem te tregojne se kush jane dhe cfare besojne e ca te tjere rrine fshehur, ndoshta nuk jane gati akoma :shkelje syri: 

Po une thashe se harrove ti te marresh pergjigje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ANP

Te emertuar protestante ka sa te duash. Rreth 1999, flitej nga VUSH, te ishin rreth 30,000 anetare kishash ne Rep. e Shqiperise. Se ishin a s'ishin te shpetuar te gjithe, kete vec Zoti e di. Pastaj, ka patur edhe largime qofte per nga jashte shtetit, qofte per nga mekati. Kam degjuar qe kishat te kene pesuar ulje te ndjeshme frekuentimi ne 3-4 vitet e fundit. S'e di!

----------


## eVerteta

> Ka dikush informata per numrin e protestanteve nder shqiptare, numrin e kishave protestante...


Keto 2-3 viteve te fundit numri i besimtareve Protestante ka rene dukshem!

----------


## besi27

:buzeqeshje:  Pershendetje, sipas VUSH- it (Vlazeria Ungjillore Shqiptare)  ne Shqiperi ka rreth 20 000 protestante ndersa jashte Shqiperise nuk e di.   Shpresoj tju kem ndihmuar... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## limi87

pershendejte une jam ni besimtar ne jezu krishtin jam nga prishtina jan dikun 4 apo bashksia edhe njo u qel me 20 shtator per shiptar veq  po ka mjaft ne bashksit tjera protestante veq edi se po ka mjaft te interesum qe deshirojn te din me teper per biblen edhe per protestan veq edhe ne malishev ka mjaft oki kaloni mir

----------


## asopaj

Pershendetje te gjitheve.
Une nuk e di se sa eshte nr.i ungjillorve ne Kosove e ne Shqiperi. Jo se nuk mund ta di por nuk mendoj se eshte edhe aq me rendesi!
Me rendesi eshte se kisha eshte ne rritje, pamvarsisht pengesave te dukeshme nga faktoret e tjer e sidomos nga ana myslimane, katolike...
Sot pothuajse ne cdo qytet te Kosoves ka nje e me shume kisha. kjo eshte nje mrekulli duke krahasuar Kosoven e para pak viteve ku ka qen e veshtire te gjesh besimtar ungjillor. Lavdi Zotit per kete.

Dikush pyeti se a ka besimtar ungjillor ketu, e dikush tjeter tha se ka qe jan te dukeshem por ka edhe qe nuk jane. Kjo eshte e veret, por nuk ka ndonje problem, gjerat po shkojn drejt dukjes dhe forcimit te besimtarve per deshmin e besimit te tyre.

Ju pershendes dhe uroj kohe te mira, e bekimet e Zotit.

asopaj

----------


## krishterprizren

> Ka dikush informata per numrin e protestanteve nder shqiptare, numrin e kishave protestante dhe lokacionet se ku ndodhen ato??
> 
> Paraprakisht ju falenderoj



ka mjaft sa te duash ne shqiperi dhe ne kosove por nuk eshte me rendesi numri sepse ne bibel askund nuk shkruan se duhet te dominoj numri me rendesi eshte qe ne te gjithe te shpallim lajmin e mire nder shqipetare , kjo eshte detyra jone  , ndersa sa i perket kosoves me se shumti kisha protestante edhe besimtare ka ne Gjakove 

por ne kosove mund te themi se jan afersisht te regjistruar 6 000 anetare por nuk jan shifrat e sakta 
por mos te harrojme se ne vitin 1974 kan qene vetem 2 besimtare 

ndersa ne shqiperi para disa viteve kan qene te regjistruar rreth 40 000 anetare 
por mos te harrojme se ne shqiperi gjat komunizmit nuk kishte as nje besimtare apo te themi ne vitin 1991 deri sa u liruan njerzit qe te besojne 

por nuk do te thote se te gjithe keta jan te shpetuar por qe kan pranuar Jezus Krishtin ne jeten e tyre 
(djalli mundohet me se shumti te mashtroj te shpetuarit ) 

kthehuni shpetohuni eshte per te miren e juaj 
rruga qe te qone ne parajse eshte e ngushte por e thjeshte - neper te cilen kalojne pak njerez 

rruga qe te qon ne ferr eshte rruge shume e gjere me e gjere se nje autostrade dhe neper te cilen kalojne shum njerez

----------


## krishterprizren

> Pershendetje te gjitheve.
> Une nuk e di se sa eshte nr.i ungjillorve ne Kosove e ne Shqiperi. Jo se nuk mund ta di por nuk mendoj se eshte edhe aq me rendesi!
> Me rendesi eshte se kisha eshte ne rritje, pamvarsisht pengesave te dukeshme nga faktoret e tjer e sidomos nga ana myslimane, katolike...
> Sot pothuajse ne cdo qytet te Kosoves ka nje e me shume kisha. kjo eshte nje mrekulli duke krahasuar Kosoven e para pak viteve ku ka qen e veshtire te gjesh besimtar ungjillor. Lavdi Zotit per kete.
> 
> Dikush pyeti se a ka besimtar ungjillor ketu, e dikush tjeter tha se ka qe jan te dukeshem por ka edhe qe nuk jane. Kjo eshte e veret, por nuk ka ndonje problem, gjerat po shkojn drejt dukjes dhe forcimit te besimtarve per deshmin e besimit te tyre.
> 
> Ju pershendes dhe uroj kohe te mira, e bekimet e Zotit.
> 
> asopaj


mos te harrojme se brenda nje muaji ne kosove , une sa njoh njerez qe me kan treguar disa besimtare qe une njof , kan pranuar Jezus Krishtin ne jeten e tyre  rreth 30 besimtare 
Lutuni per keta besimtare te rinje 
Lavdi zotit qe kisha rritet 
amen

----------


## Duaje Siveten

une po shoh disa lloj emertimesh ketu per besimtare, ne protestante, ungjillore, etj.

a mund te na thote kush se ku qendron ndryshimi midis besimtarit te krishtere, protestantit, ungjillorit?

mund te shkoj me tutje: ne kalvinista, luterane, episkopalista, metodista, baptista ... a ka ketu ne forum te ketille ...

edhe me tutje: ka edhe sekte, si Deshmitaret e Jehoves, Mormon ... nuk e di a keni ndeshur, sepse ne disa diskutime kam pare edhe opinione te atilla ...

Paqe e besim te Jezu Krishti!

----------


## Spy Agent

Numeri i besimtareve protestant ne shqiperi eshte rritur shume vitet e fundit pokeshtu eshte rritur ndjeshem dhe numri i rrymave protestante dhe kjo gje sado inkurajuse qe te duket eshte nje disavantazh per vet besimtaret protestante se sipas mendimit tim nje rritje e shpejte e numrit ka humbje te cilesise ne besim, ndaj dhe shpesh vihet re se ne kishat protestante nje pjese e konsiderueshme e njerezve qe marin pjese jane po aq te shperqendruar sa nuk e dine se per se jane mbledhur dhe se ke adhurojne. Kjo ndodh se vet protestantet duke ritur lehtesine ne besim dhe tolerancen kane krijuar nje numer te madh besimtaresh qe jane dembele ne studim dhe jo korrekte ne takime dhe jo shume te qendrushem ne besim.

Me kete dua te dal qe protestantet sado qe kane nje numer shume te madh besimtaresh duhet ti reduktosh ndjeshem pasi jo te gjithe jane.

Po keshtu ndodh dhe me fete e tjera por arsyet jane krejt te ndryshme dhe problemi eshte se vet shqiptaret duke ardhur nga nje e kaluar pagane vazhdojne te jene te shperqendruar ne besimin e tyre duke u hedhur sa nga nje rryme ne nje tjeter kjo lidhur dhe me pertacine per te lexuar dhe studjuar.

Si perfundim te gjesh numerin eshte aq e veshtire sa dhe nje plak kishe nuk do e gjente sa anetare ka ne ngarkim.

----------


## albani1

Mund te kete rreth 70 kisha Protestante, Ungjillore, Baptiste, Pentakostale quaji si te duash dmth rreth 70 kisha Protestante vetem ne Tirane.
Pastaj di qe ka afersisht rreth:
10 kisha ne Berat, 10 ne lushnje, 10 ne Korce, 8 ne Pogradec, 8 ne Durres, 6 ne Shkoder, 6 Ne Fier, 6 Ne Sarande, 5 ne Lezhe ka edhe ne cdo qytet tjeter te Shqiperise por me me pak kisha qe tani smund te shkruaj te gjitha me emer, por Jam plotesisht i sigurt qe keto kisha vazhdojne te egzistojne sepse kam qene i ftuar ne shume prej tyre dhe ua di vendin madje nje pjese te kishave u njoh edhe Pastoret ndac me emer ndac me fytyre.
Keshtu qe afersisht mund te jene diku me pak se 200 kisha Protestante gjithsej ne Republiken e Shqiperise, Tirana normalisht qe ka me shume. Ndersa besimtare nuk e di por mbase ka diku aty tek rreth 20000 besimtare informacion qe edhe une nuk jam i sigurte Pasi numri i besimtareve ne disa kisha shkon tek 100 ose ne disa kisha me shume se 100 dhe ne disa te tjera shkon ne me pak se 100 si psh 50, 40 ,70, etj.
Shpresoj qe ky informacion te kete ndihmuar.

----------


## BetimiGilan

Vetem ne Gjilan jan 3 kisha   "Ringjallja"     "Dyert e Hapura"  dhe " Qendra Qiriazi"  vetem prej kishes time(Ringjallja) qe eshte bije e kishes "Basshkesia Ungjillore e Mesis BUM"ne Prishtine jan pagezuar 25 vet 2008  dhe nuk jam i sigurt afro 20 ne ket vit.    Eshte e vertet qe ne Kosove Kisha po rritet me te madhe,     mos u merrni me numra se edhe une dhe te gjithe protestantet ne Kosove hym ne Perqindjen e Myslimaneve hahah .     
                                                      Lavdi Zotit

----------

